# Comparison



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

A friend of mine says she prefers the original Glen Miller recordings to the recent tribute CD by the Squadronaires, reckons "they don't get it quite right", to my ear the main difference I hear is the better sound quality of the recent one, what does the team think?











There are other examples of both bands on Youtube.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The bottom example suffers grievously due to the inability to secure the best results for lack of a Victor needle!

Jk, the bottom example using the miracle of the modern recording studio "sounds" a lot better than the original. I think there is a different intonation of the saxes which may be throwing your friend off a bit. I'm also wondering if our ability to make better modern musical instruments hasn't also contributed to the difference!

Anyway, that's what I hear.


----------

